# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  HP LaserJet M2727 MFP

## konstantin99

Есть такая проблема.
С недавнего времени вдруг при отправке факса вылетает ошибка 49 и далее перезагрузка аппарата.
Обновил прошивку через день опять тоже.
Временно помогает при включении нажать и удерживать до само 
выключения "стрелка в право и отмена одновременно".
Все остальные функции работают нормально.
Подключен к сетке через маршрутиризатор.

----------


## alex_vag

Это плата факса или главная плата глюкавит. У нас такой же аппарат и так же долго бились с этим..

----------

